# Porky Chops



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Chops for the grill, Big boy's indeed, About a pound a piece! Stuffed with apple, Butter, And french bread crumbs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

They're so stuffed, they're round!!  :grin:  :grin:  =P~


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 16, 2006)

wow, those look awesome!  a couple little pieces of maple for the grill might round the flavor out nicely....

rob


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Did the pastry bad squeeze on them, Yea, There packed!  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 16, 2006)

=P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Now that is a pork chop   =P~


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Did the pastry bag squeeze on them, Yea, There packed!  :grin:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

Those look awesome. Can't wait to see how they turn out. =D>


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1zoo75md]Did the pastry bag squeeze on them, Yea, There packed!  :grin:


[/quote:1zoo75md]
 :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 16, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":30jsyy62][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":30jsyy62]Did the pastry bag squeeze on them, Yea, There packed!  :grin:


[/quote:30jsyy62]
 :-k[/quote:30jsyy62]

Yeah I know Bill, I just put on my mud tires!    8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> where's the pics of finished product?   =P~



With the pic's of him filling them with the pastry bag.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1ei7vejy]where's the pics of finished product?   =P~



With the pic's of him filling them with the pastry bag. [/quote:1ei7vejy]
I can't decide which pics I would rather see.....or NOT see


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> where's the pics of finished product?   =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn that looks great =P~  =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 18, 2006)

Man that looks good =P~ .  I did some a few months ago, guess I need to get some more.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 18, 2006)

That does look good Chris!!  =D>


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 18, 2006)

That looks amazing!! =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 18, 2006)

That looked great.

Pigs, cut the end (the whole end) off a 'injecting' syringe. That makes stuffing chops really easy.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That looked great.
> 
> Pigs, cut the end (the whole end) off a 'injecting' syringe. That makes stuffing chops really easy.


 =D> That’s a really great idea Finney. Man you come up with some of the best innovations (other than cappy of course)


----------



## Finney (Jun 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stole that one from Alton. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cappy invented Finney :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff told me you were AB  8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 18, 2006)

I've got more hair. 8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 18, 2006)

Good thinking Finster, These are unstuffed and packed away for later use.


----------

